# Trolling vs. Casting



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I prefer trolling for walleye/saugeye, but I'm wondering which method would be more successful. However, the method, could be determined by the location.

I've caught both, but it has always been while I was trolling with various lures...never with live bait.

What's your preferred method of catching either species...and why?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi. 
I've always preferred trolling. But I need to learn to turn the boat around
and cast to the general area to take advantage of the schooling nature of
the fish! 

Be safe.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It just depends on the situation, and I'm speaking here only for inland lakes. Don't have a boat big enough to head out on Erie except when they might be in close. Real close! If my BIL and I can't find any after hitting several of our spots, we might decide to tie something on and troll for a bit to see if we can scare something up. We keep a close eye on the depth finder. If we hit one we try to note, not just that location, but the depth and type of structure that fish came off of in case we know of other locations in the lake that resemble it. We always turn back and drift/cast through the area where we pick up an 'eye when trolling. 

That was one of the problems I had with a former fishing buddy. Our motto was, "When in doubt, troll!" The only thing was, we'd catch an 'eye and my buddy would just want to keep on going. I'd say, "Wait a minute! We caught a walleye back there. Let's go back there!"


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> That was one of the problems I had with a former fishing buddy. Our motto was, "When in doubt, troll!" The only thing was, we'd catch an 'eye and my buddy would just want to keep on going. I'd say, "Wait a minute! We caught a walleye back there. Let's go back there!"


I've found that in man-made reservoirs the fish don't have any natural cover, so they school and travel around. After a hit, I've turned around and went back with little success. However, if there's a larger area that the fish are hitting within and producing multiple hits, then trolling over that area repeatedly will yield more fish.

I have yet to fish Lake Erie, but plan to do so this year. I have several kayak fishing buddies that tell me that I'm missing out by not going. Due to a kayak's smaller size, it's best not to go out more than 100 yards off shore. The bigger fish are there, it's Lake Erie. Sometimes the bay areas around the docked large boats produce some good fishing..., so I'm being told.

Bowhunter57


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The deal in most of the inland reservoirs in our area is stump fields. If the 'eyes or crappies are in a particular stump field you'd best fish it! And yes, the stumps are still there. When Lake Milton was drained, many years ago, I went out there and walked around the lake bed. There were stumps everywhere! 

I found one old stump, right on the edge of the old riverbed, that was taller than I can reach (8 feet), and bigger around than my dining room table! Just a huge hunk of wood, and a major structural element. There's a particular stump field at Mosquito just south of the causeway on the west side of the lake. Veteran Mosquito fishers will know where I'm talking about. This thing is a mine field of stumps. We knew 'eyes were in there because we'd caught a couple. But, this place will empty your tackle box real quick. After losing yet another jig, and/or crawler harness to yet another stump I started looking though my tackle box. 

Lo and behold, my eyes light on a couple of slip bobbers I had stashed in there. The water was about 13' with the stumps about 2' tall, so I set my jig, grub, and minnow at about 11' and proceeded to clean up! 

My feeling is that when the walleye are actively moving from one spot in the lake to another, trolling is about your only shot. But, when they've hit a spot, like a stump field, and are hanging there, you are better off sitting still and fishing for the fish that are there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

trolling will get you more and bigger fish on average. Of course there are times jigging will pull you some nice walleye. But trolling is the way to go. I bet you can troll any water against anyone casting the same water and pull a heavier bag of fish. BUT you must know how and where to troll.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I've found that in man-made reservoirs the fish don't have any natural cover, so they school and travel around. After a hit, I've turned around and went back with little success. However, if there's a larger area that the fish are hitting within and producing multiple hits, then trolling over that area repeatedly will yield more fish.
> 
> I have yet to fish Lake Erie, but plan to do so this year. I have several kayak fishing buddies that tell me that I'm missing out by not going. Due to a kayak's smaller size, it's best not to go out more than 100 yards off shore. The bigger fish are there, it's Lake Erie. Sometimes the bay areas around the docked large boats produce some good fishing..., so I'm being told.
> 
> Bowhunter57


Not to hijack the thread but don't be afraid to go further out on Erie especially with friends. Last year I had a regular sit in kayak not really made for Erie and would go out about half a mile. Just play it safe and be smart.


----------

